

Ask HN: How would you qualify animal instincts - ssylee

I've read this article of PG's: http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html<p>However, when it comes down to describing folks as "animals," I still don't understand the tests aside from understanding them as being obsessive with what they do. How would you test if someone is an "animal" and why that specific metric?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
Mz
I think basically these people are a tad too aggressive, to the point it could
be viewed as bad manners and poor boundaries. But, as the army would say, you
have to break some eggs to make an omelette. By that I mean that if you are
going to break new ground, you are highly likely to step on some toes.

Does that make a little more sense?

~~~
ssylee
Yes it does now. Thanks for your insight.

~~~
Mz
No problem.

